# greatest avatar.....EVER



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

<----------------------






















































































originally it was gonna be eddie from Iron Maiden but when i saw this i realized it summed ME up!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

interesting


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you know you love him!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

"you make monkey scared"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

your friends took a picture of you by surprise huh!







J/K


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

where can i go and find some good avators

the ones i look at i dont like









thanxs


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> where can i go and find some good avators
> 
> the ones i look at i dont like
> 
> ...


 go on google and do a search for avatars
there are many sites
like this one


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

use this one, skeletar ownz joo!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice avatar!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Innes is WAY better!


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i like innes avatar more. i wish she showed her nips.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i'm still looking for a crystal skull.
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i'm still looking for a crystal skull.
> dixon


 <------------------------------- not any more
dixon


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

interesting...a cut diamond skull would be cooler...with rubies for eyes.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> interesting...a cut diamond skull would be cooler...with rubies for eyes.


 this one took me months to find that would take years.
dixon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

innes is way better to me cause its borderline porn but mine is awesome cause its funny

lol wmine would hilarious if it was the monkey showing his nips!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cabbycarny said:


> where can i go and find some good avators
> 
> the ones i look at i dont like
> 
> ...


 how about a pic of yourself


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

> innes is way better to me cause its borderline porn but mine is awesome cause its funny
> 
> lol wmine would hilarious if it was the monkey showing his nips!


find one ! that would be hilarious.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ummm i think that constitutes as perverted, nasty, and a patron of monkey porn

but count me in!!!





















:rasp:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

crazymonkey!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

how many times must i stress that mine is and always will be the best..."sympathetic holy crusader"


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

xenon's classic is good too tho


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

look Heartless, im not sure if you're being sarcastic or serious but some anime based on the Crusades does not have "true meaning", to me true meaning is something that comes from the heart not some cartoon about killing arab people a few centuries ago

as for Xenon Rounders was a f*cking awesome movie nice avatar









but to me the best movie is Sleepers


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah, the crusader one is prety, well umm, i think its stupid


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Innes avatar is the sh*t!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> <----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm not seeing a reason why it's the greatest avatar ever


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

man its a joke

you know Comic Book Guy from the Simpsons??

if not I'm not gonna bother explaining it.


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

Interesting...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you know you love him! lol


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

i like mine cuz...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah i like innes avatar the best!


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

Well, I for one like mine for the simple fact that unlike most of the avatars that are in this forum, mine is a pic of MEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

mine is happy 24/7


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> mine is happy 24/7


 Umm...I think you are supposed to take only one pill every few hours...not a few every one hour!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

but they told me i could get it over the counter, i keep trying


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> but they told me i could get it over the counter, i keep trying


 Umm...the pills...or your peel? LOL!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

both :smile:


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> both :smile:


 Just remember though, when you peel, your "meat" can get pretty hard and dry.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i am hard :smile:


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> i am hard :smile:


 LOL...your banana mind is really in the banana gutter!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea, damn ... sorry. I guess i am a drity banana, ive been in some ones ass, im a brown nanner.


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> yea, damn ... sorry. I guess i am a drity banana, ive been in some ones ass, im a brown nanner.


 Hmm...a lone banana walking on the Hershey highway...ewwww!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

RRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooom!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

AHHH!!! NO MORE HERSHEY NANNER TALK!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you guys have warped my fragile little mind!

hehe cartmans the man

edit never mind lexi wins the avatar contest!!!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

LOL


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

mines far better (THE POWER)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

uh huh f*ck you too


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

hey no need for that (expected from a minor)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you're the dude cursing out a 14 year old about avatars!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

newbie


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

m8 i gave my verdict on your pic

any way respect your elders at all times(newbie)(i would fuk you up little man so chill with the newbie sh*t)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dude its a joke calm down!! jeez......i was kidding and you got your panties in a bunch, again a joke.

you gotta lighten up dude err uhmm newbie








again a joke so no need to threaten the little man!
















and as for your verdict im not sure if you know this but the middle finger means f*ck you so you did give your opinion only you didnt have to say f*ck you to me


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

ok little man iam srry for that but its cruel for monkys and stuff poor fukers

and a jokes a joke (LITTLE <MAN no offence intended lol)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

uh huh im a 3'2 midget with no arms and i weigh 28 pounds!!!!!

and hows it cruel for monkeys?? hes in pjs screamingif anything he should be happy he got some clothes i'd be happy if i went from naked to nice soft cotton pjs dunno hows that cruel but whatever


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

m8 i said "%$^ srry once but still you right sarcastic comments uhhhhh


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dude its a joke!!!!!!

seriously you gotta lighten up

just laugh it off once in a while
but thank you for not blowing up or anything.....youre all right in my book(not a joke)

and wow 44 posts in 2 days

we have an up and coming postwhore!!!! lol its a joke around here dude so dont be offended


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

lol why not you a funnie WEE MAN


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hey!!!!!!!!! f*ck- nah im just playing!!


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

ok lets change topic lol


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> you guys have warped my fragile little mind!
> 
> hehe cartmans the man
> 
> ...


 So if I won, what do I get???


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > you guys have warped my fragile little mind!
> ...


 You get a kiss from crazyKlowns monkey


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

I found this avatar on the internet and thought I would share it. First come first serve so whoever claims it can have it!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

whoa, don't mess with that guy!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

id say the guy with star wars kid as the avatar has the best one


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > you guys have warped my fragile little mind!
> ...


 You win me!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i got a great avatar ..but unfornatley she is retired..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nope nope
lexi gets a kiss from me!!!!

haha

p.s thanks for the avatar a cursing smoking bastard penguin is way better than a screaming monkey in pjs


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

No way the monkey is the sh*t!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ya sure?? i still havent changed it yet

all those for bob(monkey) staying say aye
all those for the penguin say nay


----------

